# Front Range Herfers - April Edition



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm working on getting something together for April 13th at Havana Manor in Superior (aka Hwy 36 and McCaslin Blvd). The owner has been gone but I'm going to work on the details when he gets back Saturday.

Anyway here's the address for you mapquesting types:
1124 West Dillon Rd #4
Louisville, CO 80027

They've got a nice sized lounge with all kinds of big comfy chairs, decent humidor, wifi and glasses if you bring your own Horton Heat juice.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Kewl! Never been there. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Just heard from Duane the owner. How about noon on the 13th? :chk

Hello Dave,

It would be our pleasure to have you at the shop, especially for any BOTL. Would this be an informal get together or an event? The 13th is a Sunday and we will be open from 11am – 4pm. It looks like I will be traveling that day so I will probably miss you, but I like to meet the group sometime. By the way, we will be having an Oliva V event on April 11th from 3pm – 8pm and a Tatujae event on April 18th from 3pm – 8pm if you have time to stop by. Great time to meet new people and also get great deals on cigars.

Take care,

Duane


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Sounds like it's a go for next weekend. Thanks Dave.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds good! Thanks for setting this up Dave!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone... :ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun, I'm there.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

For giggles:
1)Opusfxd
2)Moglman
3)Jcarlton
4)Physiognomy

Who else is coming?


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

bumpity. :chk


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

No can do, but you guys have a good time! I'll be thinking about all the great smoking I'm missing...but I'll be enjoying the mountains...and it's supposed to be good weather, so I'll probably get a couple of smokes in!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

According to Macms, we'll be doing the Troop Supporter drawing there too!! :tu:chk:chk


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> According to Macms, we'll be doing the Troop Supporter drawing there too!! :tu:chk:chk


Damn...now I wish I could go...hmm. Well if it stays crappy out like it is today I won't be busy!! 

Maybe I will see you guys there.

I think ray and Tyler are planning on going for sure. They were talking about it yesterday at Edward's:tu


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> For giggles:
> 1)Opusfxd
> 2)Moglman
> 3)Jcarlton
> ...


Me and the wife +1


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Apparently God thought it a good time to start me on a cold. Last night was the first I noticed it and was a bad night. I'm tentative right now but will be there if possible.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Moglman said:


> Apparently God thought it a good time to start me on a cold. Last night was the first I noticed it and was a bad night. I'm tentative right now but will be there if possible.


Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Apparently God thought it a good time to start me on a cold. Last night was the first I noticed it and was a bad night. I'm tentative right now but will be there if possible.


Feel better, hope its a short one. :bl(my kids like balloons when they're sick and there's no coloring book)


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Moglman said:


> Apparently God thought it a good time to start me on a cold. Last night was the first I noticed it and was a bad night. I'm tentative right now but will be there if possible.


I hope you feel better Scott... The weather changing plays with my system as well, but luckily I have avoided anything so far.

It will most likely be just me on Sunday at this stage.


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

:tucount me in sounds like a swell thing. Hope your feeling better Scott.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Did I miss it? What time on Sunday does this thing get rolling?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Just heard from Duane the owner. How about noon on the 13th? :chk


You must be feeling better! :tu

So see everyone at noon tomorrow!! Macms said the drawing will be mid-afternoon I guess.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Sunday 11:00 AM - 4:00 PM are the shops hours.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm still getting there at noon. :ss


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Just putting some smokes in my travel humi... See you guys in a couple of hours. Dawn & I are going to find somewhere in Boulder to have a bit of lunch & we will see you all @ Havana Manor.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for the great time today at Havana Manor, ladies and gentlemen. Havana Manor proved to be a very nice B&M with a fantastic humidor and lounge where we watched The Masters and smoked a lot of great cigars. Thanks to all the FRH clan for the great conversation and for all the awesome gifted cigars. Also, a big thank you to Duane, the owner of Havana Manor, a very gracious host.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Great time today everyone! Dawn & I enjoyed your friendship & company... Thanks again for the gifted cigars & we look forward to seeing you all at the big one in May if not before!!!

[hint]... I think there were pictures taken today... [/hint]


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a great time today. Thanks for the conversations, the gifted cigars and because of you all I watched the Masters and might even think about getting out again. (don't go and get all excited, I'm not playing in the tourney for the herf I still have rockets to launch)

Duane the place it awesome and so is your hospitality.

Zach and Mert, we missed you dudes. Pics of your efforts today Zach?


----------



## Sparky1957 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for the the gifted cigars. I had a lot of fun Sunday. Zach and Mert, missed you guys. Look forward to the next meet.
Happy trails!
:cb


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you Duane (Owner of Havana Manor) for allowing us to invade your space! And for the Tats you gifted us. Very nice humidor and lounge which we dominated. :r

Dam nice cigars were gifted all around and of course the friendships and bantering that only BOTL's enjoy.

We held the drawing, watched the Master's, purchased a lot of cigars and continued planning our big *Herf on May 3rd*

Thanks again David for putting this together. Great job!

Cigars, libations and a pause in the action. While you can only see a few, there were many cigars hidden between the chairs from all the gifting that occurred.

Nothing like a box of Punch Royal Selection No.12 from 00 to put a smile on your face!! Especially, when Jamie hands them out!! :chk (It was wrapped in black plastic to ward off the curious. It didn't work!) :r


----------

